# thumb or resistance release



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

The more important issue - in my experience since I did a similar thing a long time ago when I switched away from fingers - is the change in your shot that going to a release aid will bring. Much more so than what type of release you switch to. 

Namely, unless you shot with a clicker, you're accustomed to command-shooting at the current time. What my suggestion would be, is to first decide if you want to continue with that style of release or switch over to the "surprise release" instead. Here's why I suggest that:

That's what ultimately underlies the hubub about "back-tension" and the part that resistance releases play in it. The "surprise release" is favored by release aid shooters who have anticipation problems (leading to target panic) - in fact it's the only effective treatment available for target panic among command-shooters on the compound bow with release aid. That's just the unfortunate truth so your options in case you do have TP are pretty narrow as far as your choice of shot execution style is concerned.

But since your main objective here is to switch to release aid for the first time, you have a choice to avoid the pitfalls of anticipation problems cropping up later. Or it might be the case that you're having anticipation problems now as a finger shooter and that's why you're thinking about switching to a release aid in the first place. 

Course, without knowing that, I'll refrain from making a specific recommendation, except as follows: If you're a command-shooter and currently have no problems with anticipation or target panic, the world is your oyster and any type of release aid will be fine. Triggers tend to be preferred by command-shooters so you can take your pick of any release type that utilizes a trigger.

OTOH, if you do have target panic or suffer from anticipation issues (and your goal is to try to treat them by moving to a release aid), my suggestion would be to investigate the surprise release as a general subject first before you make a decision on which release aid to choose from. Reason being, you're going to have to completely relearn your shot with a surprise release in order to treat it effectively; that can influence your decision on what type of release aid you might want to start out with.

So I'd begin there first: do you have any problems now with anticipation or TP issues? If so, investigate the surprise release before spending any money. Or look into sticking with finger shooting, but adding a clicker, which is another alternative without having to buy a release aid at all. 

Otherwise, just try them all and simply take your pick of which one you like the best and seem to shoot the best with.

Don't ask me why I know all this and am making this particular line of suggestions.

lee.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

thanks lee for the info


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

> Otherwise, just try them all and simply take your pick of which one you like the best and seem to shoot the best with.


Every experienced compound shooter has a drawer full of releases kicking around that they’ve tried and put away when the newest better one came along. Why should we let you benefit from our experience and expense? What makes you so special? Get out the credit card or fire up your Paypal and start buying.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Stash said:


> Every experienced compound shooter has a drawer full of releases kicking around that they’ve tried and put away when the newest better one came along. Why should we let you benefit from our experience and expense? What makes you so special? Get out the credit card or fire up your Paypal and start buying.


Well... I can't argue with that... 

lee.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Thumb or hinge can both win at the highest level, resistance are best left to beginners or the perpetually low performing.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

grantmac said:


> Thumb or hinge can both win at the highest level, resistance are best left to beginners or the perpetually low performing.


No, the release type doesn't matter. This poster has probably never even shot a resistance style release, or if he did, never did so for long enough to learn how to shoot it correctly; you can win (or not) with a resistance release just as well as with any other type.

It is true that a resistance style is probably the easiest to learn the surprise release with, so it can be a good investment if you commit to learning that style of shot. The hinge style, at least in my experience, is also really good for the surprise release.

But you can learn it with triggers also - I shoot a wrist-strap these days and, though it took some practice, the shot is exactly the same as it was with my trusty Carter Evo....

lee.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

SORRY ALL I DO NOT HAVE THE MONEY TO ACQUIRE A DRAWER FULL OF RELEASES...BELIEVE ME I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE BUT EVERY PENNY I SPEND FOR A RELEASE IS MONEY THAT IS TAKEN AWAY FROM ME BEING ABLE TO SHOOT... I MEAN I CANNOT GET TO THE RANGE (1 1/2 HOURS EACH WAY {i live in town and am on a month to month lease so i cannot set up a range in the yard or even set up something in my apartment})TO PRACTICE AND TO TRY MANY DIFFERENT RELEASES ....

so this is why i asked this question so i can figure out where to focus my little bit of money i have to spend on this sport that i like....

heck my bow is 20 years old my sight is 30 years old.... believe me i would love to join the modern world of this sport....


----------



## Tblodg (Aug 28, 2019)

After shooting a couple different Carter thumb releases using back tension for years I recently bought a resistance release. In my limited experience with having it for only a few months is that I think it is a GREAT training aid and I shoot it at least once per week for a whole round and also use it during warm-ups before using my thumb release. But I don't see ever using it during a tournament because it is difficult to be as consistent with the resistance release which is what we want when scoring really matters. 

27+ years ago I used an original Stan hinge when first learning how to execute with back tension. Even though I already own several $200 Carter releases I am planning on buying a new Stan hinge to experiment with once i get through the current indoor season. 

I agree with trying different releases but if I had to pick one I would probably start with a good thumb release. Start up close with a blank bale, come to full draw, anchor, settle, and then just lightly lay your thumb across the trigger and then begin pulling or squeezing between the shoulder blades to make the release fire WITHOUT any manipulation with the thumb. It seems a lot of guys really have the urge to punch so for them it might be better to learn using a hinge but I busted myself in the mouth several times and shot an arrow through a bedroom window when I was learning how to use it. But nowadays the hinges come with options for safeties or clickers or learning modes that will help with that learning curve.

Of course it might be best to start with a pure resistance release and some guys stick with them but I think most end up moving onto a hinge or thumb once they develop a good shot process.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

henryw said:


> SORRY ALL I DO NOT HAVE THE MONEY TO ACQUIRE A DRAWER FULL OF RELEASES...BELIEVE ME I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE BUT EVERY PENNY I SPEND FOR A RELEASE IS MONEY THAT IS TAKEN AWAY FROM ME BEING ABLE TO SHOOT... I MEAN I CANNOT GET TO THE RANGE (1 1/2 HOURS EACH WAY {i live in town and am on a month to month lease so i cannot set up a range in the yard or even set up something in my apartment})TO PRACTICE AND TO TRY MANY DIFFERENT RELEASES ....
> 
> so this is why i asked this question so i can figure out where to focus my little bit of money i have to spend on this sport that i like....
> 
> heck my bow is 20 years old my sight is 30 years old.... believe me i would love to join the modern world of this sport....


In that case, my personal suggestion is to keep using the one you have and don't spend any money on it at all yet. Just because it's 10 years old doesn't mean you should throw it away . But without an actual objective for what you want to accomplish with a new release, a big buy of a new one could be an expensive mistake that you'd likely have to undo later with the sell-buy-sell-buy merry-go-round, which for sure won't help your shot..... So I would just sit pat for now....

So I'd just keep working with the one you have. Maybe try using it in "thumb release mode" and see if thumb trigger is right for you?

lee.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

just trying to keep up with the other shooters (very few finger shooters in my area anymore) in both 3d and leagues maybe try shooting some spots just do not really want to embarrass my self when i shoot with others... and heck maybe even hit the IBO worlds again (has been awhile (2010) and last time there i was shooting fingers)


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Lighten up a bit there, henryw. Lees gave you a lot of good advice, and what I posted was a joke. I even put a  there to make It obvious.

You said you can’t get to a range or set up a target at home. So how do you practise? I hope you’re not expecting that a new release will instantly improve your shooting. No matter what you end up getting, you will still have to put the work in if you expect to become competitive.

People have been shooting great scores since much longer ago than when your equipment was new, so don’t get sucked into the marketing of having to buy the latest and greatest bow, sight or release. Any release will do its job if you operate it properly. I have a friend who used to kick everybody’s butt using one of those old Tru-Balls (don’t know which model you have, but his was one you had to sort of push the trigger forward). I shot some good scores back 35-40 years ago (including a 10-ring 300) with a Hot Shot.

Don’t worry about the equipment. Or about embarrassing yourself. Nobody but you will care in the slightest what your score is (until you start beating them, that is ). Get out and enjoy.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

what i said for me to get to a range it is a hour and a half to get there and a hour and a half to get home so going is a bit of a challenge.. so when you figure 40 bucks in gas 15 bucks to practice it adds up so its a once a week thing, yeah not a lot of practice time do i have that is why i am going to a release i know i still need the practice time but not as much as when i was shooting finger (3 days a week after work and 2-3 hours to work on things)... the release will cut down on as many poor shot that may happen with fingers.. but yes i know i will still have to practice perfect as to be a better shot...


----------



## ETX BOWHUNTER (Jan 4, 2020)

if it isn't broke don't fix it, index release is easier to keep up with.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

well want to say thanks for all the information i have received and i will just have to shoot and see, who knows maybe if i do it right i will win the IBO worlds this coming season shooting my good old release and maybe along the way i can find some good deals and get to try others.... every body have a good winter season and a better summer one.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I've bought two TruBall HT hinges for $50 each shipped. Easy to setup and fit nicely. Shooting a hinge using finger manipulation feels exactly like the best release you've ever had with fingers, there is a reason that's how the pros do it.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I know you said you couldn't set up a range at home, but why can't you set up a small bag or block target inside your apartment? Even shooting at 4-5 yards is some sort of practice and a whole lot better than only getting out once a week.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

been thinking about that , just my land lords are PIA's some time and i would have to make sure i put it away when they are up... but still may do...


----------



## Killingfoam (May 15, 2011)

henryw said:


> SORRY ALL I DO NOT HAVE THE MONEY TO ACQUIRE A DRAWER FULL OF RELEASES...BELIEVE ME I WOULD LOVE TO HAVE ONE BUT EVERY PENNY I SPEND FOR A RELEASE IS MONEY THAT IS TAKEN AWAY FROM ME BEING ABLE TO SHOOT... I MEAN I CANNOT GET TO THE RANGE (1 1/2 HOURS EACH WAY {i live in town and am on a month to month lease so i cannot set up a range in the yard or even set up something in my apartment})TO PRACTICE AND TO TRY MANY DIFFERENT RELEASES ....
> 
> so this is why i asked this question so i can figure out where to focus my little bit of money i have to spend on this sport that i like....
> 
> heck my bow is 20 years old my sight is 30 years old.... believe me i would love to join the modern world of this sport....


I have just gotten back into archery after taking 5 years off and picked up a Stan Element it’s a resistance release and I love it. I think I’m shooting better now than I did when I was shooting pretty much every day back then. It has really helped me get the feeling back a lot faster then I thought. I would highly recommend getting a tension release.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flight engineer (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a Stan resistance that I pull out when my form starts breaking down on my thumb release and I have to start consciously activating the trigger. This helps get my form back on track and I therefore find it great as a form aid, but overall cannot shoot as reliably with it from a competition point of view.


----------



## henryw (Dec 31, 2019)

well i have come to the conclusion, for this league i will be shooting i am going to just do it with fingers (as someone said if it ain't broke do not fix it) but i will leave my d-loop on the bow and now and again try shooting what i have for a release.... like i said never really wanted to win just want to be competitive, the league is handicapped so i will not get my butt kicked to bad... so what i will try and spend my money on before 3d starts is getting a better sight and finding the right stabilizer for the class i decide to shoot.


----------



## floyd.sanders (Apr 28, 2019)

Good post. Something about the back tension releases doesn't sit with me that well... Not sure if it's loosing control or what, but I'm a bit hesitant for some reason... Thinking I'll likely go with a thumb release for my next one.


----------



## 27:3 Archery (Sep 28, 2017)

I have 3 releases that I use consistently and all have their place and time. Nock 2 iT thumb release, Silverback back tension release those are made by Carter modified by John Dudley and my Carter Like Mike wrist release. The Silverback I mainly use as a training device in the beginning of the season and I will move on to the Nock 2 It or Like Mike depending on my bow that Im shooting. If I'm shooting my Target Bow Hoyt Pro Edge Elite at 53# its mostly the Nock 2 it, if I shoot BHFS I use my Noyt Nitrum 34 at 65# I bit more comfortable pulling it with a wrist release. But I will say I will only use the Silverback on the lower poundage bows as it can be a little dicey with heavier #.


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

henryw said:


> well i have come to the conclusion, for this league i will be shooting i am going to just do it with fingers (as someone said if it ain't broke do not fix it) but i will leave my d-loop on the bow and now and again try shooting what i have for a release.... like i said never really wanted to win just want to be competitive, the league is handicapped so i will not get my butt kicked to bad... so what i will try and spend my money on before 3d starts is getting a better sight and finding the right stabilizer for the class i decide to shoot.


Try a Stan Perf-X resistance release. Once you get the hang of it they are very nice - almost cheating and definitely not just for beginners. Once you get the hang of shooting that release you will be able to shoot a hinge correctly.


----------



## allweld488 (Jan 23, 2020)

carter wise choice thumb release works great for me.


----------



## turkarcher87 (Feb 16, 2020)

I've found using a thumb release and pulling back while having your thumb around the button and not punching the button but pulling through like a hinge allowing your thumb to hit the release is a good way to use a thumb release like a back tension etc...


----------

